

Ask HN: Seeking Hacker/s for Co-Founder - khangtoh

Looking for hacker/s ready  and thirsting to start hacking out a project that will disrupt the Small &#38; Medium business SaaS market.<p>If you are skilled in Ruby and Javascript, wants to get your hand dirty with Merb. Buzz me at khang&#60;dot&#62;toh-at-gmail&#60;dot&#62;com<p>In additional, I know this has been discussed many time. How does one  go about finding Co-Founders? Online, Social Events, Hackfest , etc.<p>Any good online sites to go find one? I know of programmermeetdesigner.com is the best attempt so far but other attempts to start such a community seem to frail.
======
pmjordan
The main problem I see with building such a community is that the people who
return to it aren't the kind of people you'd want to have as cofounders. All
the good candidates will form startups and get on with it and no longer have a
need (or the time) for such a community.

As for a good way of finding cofounders, I can't really answer that from
experience. I've done a poor job of doing that myself having not found any,
but I'd rather go it alone than just team up with someone I've randomly found
on the internet.

If you've got a bunch of friends who are kind of on the fence about the whole
thing, either because they don't like your idea (big red flag!) or because
they're not sure they want to commit to doing a startup, I recommend talking
to them and forcing them to be honest with you about your idea and their
plans. You could see if they'll join you after you've built some kind of
proof-of-concept/prototype on your own, although I recommend you plan for the
case where they never follow through with it.

If your friends just plain don't want to do the whole startup thing (that
would account for 100% of my hacker friends) and you decide to go it alone,
try and keep a few of them in the loop of what you're doing as much as
possible. They won't replace a good cofounder, but better than nothing and
will keep you grounded.

By the way, 'friend' here refers to people you have a lot of trust in, as
opposed to 'acquaintances'.

------
aggieben
_attempts to start such a community seem to frail [sic]_

I think that's because such communities have to be built on trust and personal
relationships, which are notoriously difficult to build using a faceless and
impersonal medium like the internet.

~~~
babul
We should all at least _endeavour_ to meet each other once in a while where
possible e.g. perhaps posting somewhere here the next major tech
conference/event/other we are going to.

------
babul
Did you not get many responses from your YouNoodle post?

~~~
khangtoh
Yes. There wasn't any responses from YouNoodle + I'm hoping to find a Co-
Founder for a new project that is non-related to Simplebucket.

